# DIY Window Screen Ventilation. Step by Step.



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Hate the fogged up glass infront of the aquarium you turned into a vivarium? 
Want to learn the cheap easy way to fix it? Here's a guide to show you how!

So first thing is first. You need a window screen, or 2, or 3, or 1 per how many tanks you want to make a vent for.

I work at a hardware store, so when people place orders for windows they usualy come with screens. Sometimes they ship us extra, and those go right in the trash. Ask your local hardware stores if they have any window screens they'd be willing to part with. Or you could buy a screen kit. Or even purchase all the raw materials for this from home depot for pretty cheap.

Anyway, here's your basic window screen.










Now you obviously cant just slap this on top of your 10 gallon tank, so we need to modify it.

First you can start by taking the rubber gasket that holds the screen in place, out. Then take the screen out.

If you look closely around the gasket you'll find where it begins. It's easy to use a razor knife and pry up the first inch or so. 










Peel the gasket all the way off the whole screen. It should be in 1 long peice.

Now just pull the screen itself out. You should have something like this.










Next you're going to want to take apart the aluminum window frame.
It's just as easy said as it is done. Use a screwdriver handle to tap them out if they're tight.

Here's what you should have.










You might have window screen frames with straight cuts. That'll make things easier, too. Mine are cut at a 45 on the ends. 

Now you're going to want to measure the black plastic lip inside of the aquarium. The part that your glass or plexiglass top fits into. Once you measure it, you can now mark your aluminum window frame peices to be cut. You'll have 2 longer peices and 2 really short ones.










For this part as you can see I use a small vice, It makes it really easy to cut the aluminum frames. Make sure you dont crush the peices in the vice. Just enough pressure to keep it from moving!

Now here you're going to want to cut your peice. Either at a 45 or straight. Either way you need a tool to cut it. You can use a hacksaw, a coping saw, or my favorite is a dremel tool with a cut off wheel.










Using my dremel I cut all my peices, and I also file the metal burs on the edges to make sure I dont get sliced open, and also so it fits correctly.

Now for your smaller peices of window frame I suggest only going about 1" to 2" wide. This keeps the humidity in, and keeps the front still ventilated.

This is what you should have.










Alright. Almost done. 

Now, here you can see the corner peices that connect the aluminum frames are going to be too long. So you'll have to cut these as you see fit. Probably around 1" to maybe only 1/2" off of the end. Make sure you lay out these corner peices along with the frame work because you need to cut certain sides of the corner peices. You dont need to cut the ones that are going into the longer peices of window frame, do you? 


Alright so now you can put all your corners and frame work peices together. You'll have something that looks like this.










Now it's starting to look like something. A really small window screen!

Remember that screen material you pulled out of the window earlier? Grab it, because now it's going to go back in.

Lay it on top of the frame just like this.










Now, also grab that gasket and find a corner to start with. Use a flat head screw driver to pop it into the groove it came out of when we started.










Now go all the way around with your screw drive, and monotonously push the gasket into the grove. Dont make it more then 1/2 inch a part because then it has a chance to pop out later. When you're doing this make sure that the lines in the screen are straight with the edges of your frame, and when you're putting it in on the opposing side of the frame make sure you pull the screen nice and tight.










Not more then 1/2 inch apart. Just like this.

It should look something like this once you go all the way around. Cut the end of the gasket when you get to the place where you started. 










Now all you have to do is use a razor around the edges, above the gasket to remove the extra screen.











Now here's your new vent!











I made 2 for both sides of my 55 gallon. They fit perfectly in the top.










On the other side of the top I have some glass tops being made right now that will fit behind these. I'll just silicone a piano hinge to one side of this vent, and then to the glass. That way I can lift these vents to feed my frogs and wipe the front glass of footprints! 

Hope you all enjoyed, and I hope it helps some of you guys like this forum has helped me.

Thanks, and enjoy,

- Nick


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

GREAT tutorial...well done!

Best step by step for screens I have seen yet.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Well done descriptive post. Any photos of the screens installed?


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice tutorial!

If you want to keep FF from escaping you will want to replace the standard window screen with a finer mesh like no-see-um mosquito mesh, bridal veil material, etc. I usually use a 40 mesh stainless steel screen material I bought from McMaster-Carr.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Excellent write up. Thanks.



asilsdorf said:


> Nice tutorial!
> McMaster-Carr.


Not to hijack, but I have been trying to find this site for months now, thank you !!!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

You must have some patience using that screen driver all the way around.










About $3 at your local hardware store.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm aware of the tool. It's pure genius, trust me. Wayyy to lazy to drive down the highway to the local home depot. 

Anyway. I've used regular window screen and had no poblems with fruit flys. If you want to make the holes in the grids more "fine" you can put another layer of screen down with the gasket. 

I would think it'd be enough to almost stop air flow 80%. Defeats the ventilation part! lol


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Haha, that's what I do, double the screening.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Think smart, not expensive. 

I'll get some pictures up on thursday or friday of the complete top.


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

this tutorial is extremely helpful and the pics are great. thanks!


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

no prob. any pic of the completed top?


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Glass place is taking forever. I should finish it on monday.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

Great tutorial....

I made three of these and mounted one so far. I would recommend the no-see-um type screen material....my melanos walk right through the one ply of screen....as mentioned using 2 layers of screen might work.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm glad it worked out for you. I still havent gotten a chance to post the 100% completed top, but I will soon for those that are interested.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ahhh... McGyver frogging I love it


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been called that a lot lately. 8)


----------

